# East Fork Lake



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Anybody else notice the taste of the crappie that are caught at east fork taste bad and also when deep frying them they stink.I have caught plenty of crappie out of cowan lake and never had the problem of them stinking while cooking and also they taste just fine. I am just wondering if anyone else noticed this problem. I will never eat crappie out of east fork again i think there is a pollution problem in that lake just my thoughts.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

fish fry said:


> Anybody else notice the taste of the crappie that are caught at east fork taste bad and also when deep frying them they stink.I have caught plenty of crappie out of cowan lake and never had the problem of them stinking while cooking and also they taste just fine. I am just wondering if anyone else noticed this problem. I will never eat crappie out of east fork again i think there is a pollution problem in that lake just my thoughts.


Polution problem????? Uh yeah, go talk to williamsburg city sewage workers. I know that none of those guys will eat fish because of what they know makes it into the lake.....

I was there about 5 years ago tubing with a bunch of buddies and one of my buddies wouldnt get in the water because he's a b*%ch...... I told him there was nothing to worry about and took a big gulp of water and swallowed it. BIG MISTAKE! Ive never been that sick before in my life!!! crapped and through up for 3 days straight then to the emergency room. They said it was bacteria that I had consumed that got me sick. I guess thats not polution but.

anyways, i eat them out of there and there not as good as my other local lake I fish which is Lake waynoke in brown county....... NO COMPARISON. Ive said this for years....


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah, you know it has to be polluted with all the floods and crap that goes into that lake. Somehow the fish still thrive in there.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for putting this on here because I had planned on going fishing there Next month and I was going after crappie. So thanks again.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

catcrazed said:


> Polution problem????? Uh yeah, go talk to williamsburg city sewage workers. I know that none of those guys will eat fish because of what they know makes it into the lake.....
> 
> I was there about 5 years ago tubing with a bunch of buddies and one of my buddies wouldnt get in the water because he's a b*%ch...... I told him there was nothing to worry about and took a big gulp of water and swallowed it. BIG MISTAKE! Ive never been that sick before in my life!!! crapped and through up for 3 days straight then to the emergency room. They said it was bacteria that I had consumed that got me sick. I guess thats not polution but.
> 
> anyways, i eat them out of there and there not as good as my other local lake I fish which is Lake waynoke in brown county....... NO COMPARISON. Ive said this for years....




LOL..that could happen in any lake if your drinking the water...I have fished EF a lot and have always considered that place a toilet bowl. I figured all of the farm land that surrounds the streams feeding it probably contributes a lot to the poor water quality. Ive seen algae blooms and much debris floating in the water and I think a body was found near one of the ramps I frequent last summer.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I have to say what Nubes says is spot on.. I have eaten fish out of EF I have not notice them tasting differnt but.
Kind of wish they would do a study and see what gets into the lake and where it is from EF could be totaling awesome if it didnt turn funky in the summer. For me spring and summer are my months to go to EF.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

There really is a big difference between the taste of crappie from east fork compared to other lakes i know this to be fact because i am an avid crappie fisherman who loves to eat them but after this last time of cooking up some east fork crappie the stink filled up my house and they did not taste right at all in fact the whole family noticed a difference in these crappie compared to crappie i have caught out of different lakes
So I WILL NEVER EAT ANYTHING OUT OF THAT LAKE AGAIN!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

How they taste and smell has more to do with the time of year they're caught, how they're handled, and what they've been eating. For example, it they've been busting shad, they really stink. White crappie taste different (I think they're a bit stronger) than black crappie, black crappie are thicker and firmer, etc.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

You might be correct but i have always eaten white crappie primarily out of cowan lake and they do not stink nor do they taste bad. The first time i crappie fished at east fork and took them home to eat they stunk while cooking them and they tasted awful,not only i noticed it but did the whole family so just to be on the safe side i think i will not eat anything out of east fork!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

The crappie that come from west fork are tender, juicy, flakey, moist and smell like heaven in a live well. 
All those east fork fish are rotten. I gave up on them and moved west.
My common sense has improved 10 fold as well. All because of good west fork crappie.
And now back to your regularly scheduled program.......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

This message is for co-angler go ahead and poke fun about the east fork crappie or should i say west fork (ha ha) but you go right on ahead and eat them west fork crappie better you than me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

fish fry said:


> This message is for co-angler go ahead and poke fun about the east fork crappie or should i say west fork (ha ha) but you go right on ahead and eat them west fork crappie better you than me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All in good fun.
I have eaten plenty of summer crappie from east fork and have no recollection of them tasting "off". 
Then again they were all taken in the summer trolling.....might that make a difference?
I don't know such things as I am a smallmouth and largemouth angler.....


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Co-angler you may be right,i caught mine in november so that may make a difference i guess depending on what they are feeding on at the time.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

East Fork puts the CRAP in CRAPPIE! lol


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah what nubes said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

The channel cats also taste funny yrs ago caught a few small ones and the meat was yellowish and smelt really bad.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

That just re-affirms what i have been saying CASE CLOSED!!!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I cought a couple channel cats last summer that were so gross I could not bring myself to touch them. I used pliars to wiggle the hook free while holding the line. Now I know how the carp get to be mutant size after reading this thread. Hopefully muskie will do the same.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

co-angler said:


> The crappie that come from west fork are tender, juicy, flakey, moist and smell like heaven in a live well.
> All those east fork fish are rotten. I gave up on them and moved west.
> My common sense has improved 10 fold as well. All because of good west fork crappie.
> And now back to your regularly scheduled program.......
> ...


I tried to go check out this West Fork but the bumpy dirt roads out there were too much for my Miata


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree...the fish at East Fork are awful, everyone go away.
I think the fish at Cowan are awful too; stay off of Cowan too. I also want to add Paint Creek, Brookville and all 90 miles of the Ohio River to this list. Oh yeah, JGJ says Rocky Fork sucks as well.
If I buy a kayak this summer I will add the Little Miami River to this list at a later date.
Thank You.

PS, this goes for the pleasure boaters too.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I agree...the fish at East Fork are awful, everyone go away.
> I think the fish at Cowan are awful too; stay off of Cowan too. I also want to add Paint Creek, Brookville and all 90 miles of the Ohio River to this list. Oh yeah, JGJ says Rocky Fork sucks as well.
> If I buy a kayak this summer I will add the Little Miami River to this list at a later date.
> Thank You.
> ...


Think the musky slime affected the fish at eastfork....there for sure gross......paint creek and rocky forks nasty also .....come to think of it I bet theres better tasting fish....musky....large mouth bass......carp.......


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

HA HA HA ! I think it is so funny that by me posting about how nasty the Crappie taste at east fork that it brings out all the Comedians that what to poke fun,be sarcastic,and try to belittle my post.All that i am saying is there really is a difference between east fork crappie and others out of other lakes that i have ate.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I tried to go check out this West Fork but the bumpy dirt roads out there were too much for my Miata


Ah shucks kingo'am, c'mon back. We still laugh about the time you came back here and had that total look of fear on your face when you realized that there no mani-pedi shops nearby. We did get a White Castle recently so we now have gourmet coffee.
Bring that cute hot wheel with the fuzzy seat covers on back here with your two piece fishin rod....we'll hit the West Fork and catch some sweet tasting, IQ building crappies.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I regret to inform you that I will not be bringing a 2 piece rod, for only a 4 piece fly rod fits in the Miata's trunk. The only 2 piece rods I have are bamboo fly rods that I have simply for the purpose of collecting but do not use...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I regret to inform you that I will not be bringing a 2 piece rod, for only a 4 piece fly rod fits in the Miata's trunk. The only 2 piece rods I have are bamboo fly rods that I have simply for the purpose of collecting but do not use...


Seriously? Fancy pants......


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

montagc said:


> I hear the bass from Tanners creek taste like wine coolers.
> 
> Seriously though, depending on what the fish are eating, they could taste different. Once caught some cats in a small pond that were eating algae, and they were awful.


I once caught a shovelhead at Lake Waynoka that feasted on crappie. We ate that dude and it was delicious.

Seriously, I took it from a tree that had a large population of crappie on it usually.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> I agree...the fish at East Fork are awful, everyone go away.
> I think the fish at Cowan are awful too; stay off of Cowan too. I also want to add Paint Creek, Brookville and all 90 miles of the Ohio River to this list. Oh yeah, JGJ says Rocky Fork sucks as well.
> If I buy a kayak this summer I will add the Little Miami River to this list at a later date.
> Thank You.
> ...


 This is also the case for CJ Brown. The taste of the crappie from there is just horrible!!!!!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jeepguyjames said:


> Think the musky slime affected the fish at eastfork....there for sure gross......paint creek and rocky forks nasty also .....come to think of it I bet theres better tasting fish....musky....large mouth bass......carp.......


Ya got a point James...probably is those sticking Musky.  As bad as those fish smell, I couldn't imagine eating one of those bad boys. They probably polluted the lake. If ya touch one it takes a week for the smell to wear off you hands.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

In general, I don't think he should eat any crappie whatsoever, from any lake within 100 miles of SW Ohio. That goes for saugeye, bluegill and bass too. In general, all those fish eat nasty things and taste like what they eat. Focus on carp--they only eat chocolate and your wife will love the taste.....


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fished-out said:


> Focus on carp--they only eat chocolate and your wife will love the taste.....


Ummmmmmm ahhhhhhhhhhhthat aint chocolate


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Ya got a point James...probably is those sticking Musky.  As bad as those fish smell, I couldn't imagine eating one of those bad boys. They probably polluted the lake. If ya touch one it takes a week for the smell to wear off you hands.


Something must be wrong with your nose. My nose has musky scent cataloged right up there with fresh bake bread, a spring morning and the smell of the ocean. Why would anyone ever want to wash his hand after handling one is beyond me. I love to get that slime on my chest when I hold one up for the photo. Sure makes my day!


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Something must be wrong with your nose. My nose has musky scent cataloged right up there with fresh bake bread, a spring morning and the smell of the ocean. Why would anyone ever want to wash his hand after handling one is beyond me. I love to get that slime on my chest when I hold one up for the photo. Sure makes my day!


Do they taste as good as they smell


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Naaaa, but I think we should keep cleaning and trying them---bound to be a good tasting musky somewhere.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

fished-out said:


> Naaaa, but I think we should keep cleaning and trying them---bound to be a good tasting musky somewhere.


Im onboard
.......that 40incher I cleaned was horrible....dog wouldn't even eat it...but I'm no quitter......I'm cleaning every musky I catch....in search of the elusive good musky


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

That musky would have to taste better than the East Fork Crappie do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL I bet some musky guys are having high blood pressure issues because of this thread


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Something must be wrong with your nose. My nose has musky scent cataloged right up there with fresh bake bread, a spring morning and the smell of the ocean. Why would anyone ever want to wash his hand after handling one is beyond me. I love to get that slime on my chest when I hold one up for the photo. Sure makes my day!


Yuck! that's nasty and they say shad stink



kingofamberley said:


> LOL I bet some musky guys are having high blood pressure issues because of this thread


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

jeepguyjames said:


> Im onboard
> .......that 40incher I cleaned was horrible....dog wouldn't even eat it...but I'm no quitter......I'm cleaning every musky I catch....in search of the elusive good musky


You would think they would taste like crappie since that is all they eat right?


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

They just dont eat crappie,they eat bass minnows,shad,nightcrawlers,and at east fork lake the crappie eat the muskie that is why they taste so stinkin bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fish fry said:


> They just dont eat crappie,they eat bass minnows,shad,nightcrawlers,and at east fork lake *the crappie eat the muskie that is why they taste so stinkin bad!!!!!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now that's funny!


----------

